# Bluestone Southern Sept 08 Update



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone is interested, I have posted an update on the railroad's progress at this site: 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9563 

www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9563 


If it doesn't show as a link, i don't how to make it one, sorry... 
I'm not computer smert.... 
Andy


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I would help Andy ......................... 
link attempt 1 
link attempt 2 
link attempt 3 
nevermind /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif" border=0>


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll try 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9563 

Nope, that didn't work 
I tried the "A HREF" HTML tag--no dice 
The software for this site is consistently irritating and hard to use.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for trying guys, it is appreciated... 

Andy


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

I am having trouble sending the picture link. It needs to start with < and then the rest of it. img src="URL"> Replace URL with where your picture is at and it will go. It is only good for individual pics.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry, 

The link up there is for a forum entry.... there are a few pictures in it, along with descriptions.... It's not just one picture.. 
appreciate the help, tho.... thanks.... 

Andy


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9563


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

To make a link active assuming it is a url ... just use [*url]the desired url[/url] without the star of course 

To make a single pic display use the [*img]pic addy[/img] tags 

This should be resolved shortly as Shad is working on an enhanced text editor. 

Regards .. Doug


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, thank you.... 

Andy


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By lownote on 09/19/2008 6:56 AM
I'll try 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9563 

Nope, that didn't work 
I tried the "A HREF" HTML tag--no dice 
The software for this site is consistently irritating and hard to use. 



You left out the space between the a and the href. i fixed it for you.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Now that's some significant work. Wish I had that much space to do that! That long tall bridge is going to be great. Can't wait to see it when it is done!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

It's looking good Andy, see you next week and I bet you have new pictures. 

Henson


----------

